
Communications Workers of America seeking to unionize tech, video game workers - jrepinc
https://boingboing.net/2020/01/09/no-more-crunch.html
======
JoeMayoBot
Unions have been trying to attract tech workers for years, but it hasn't
worked and I'm not sure it will in the near future. Because of the supply and
demand, tech workers see the highest compensation of any career in the US.
Further, the average tech worker tends to be more educated, either by formal
education and/or the cerebral nature of the job and often has the facilities
to stand up against injustice. That's not to say that things like
discrimination, racism, abuse, and other crimes don't happen in tech because
we see them every day. However, over a broad spectrum of all the people in
tech, this doesn't compare to the struggles of those in the service,
manufacturing, and other occupations where the protections of the union serve
a purpose.

